# ACS certificate attestation in India, Bangalore



## aditya001 (Nov 29, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I have got all the relevant certificates for ACS skill assessment, but I am seriously confused to understand about the attestation in Bangalore, India,

Documents for ACS:

1. Employement references 
2. Degree Certificates
3. Degree Marks sheets [8 semisters]
4. Passport copy [Birth Certificate]

Please clarify me for the below questions 

1. Do I need to get the attestation on Originals or photo copies ??

2. If its on photo copies can i take a xerox and take this copies along with originals and get the attestation on xerox copies ?

3. From whom I can get the attestation in Bangalore, India ?? 

I spoke to one attestation services agent and he says they do attestation only on Originals not on photo copies ??

Request you to help me on this,


Cheers,
Adi


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

ACS doens't have offices in India. The assessment is done entirely online, through ACS website: https://www.acs.org.au. However claiming to be ACS office in India is a SCAM, a FRAUD.

You need to take photocopies of the documents and notarize them and scan them into PDF files. For the notarization service, you need to show the originals to the notary. Then you need to upload the PDF files to ACS website. ACS DOESN'T ASK FOR ORIGINALS. The originals only need to be shown to the notary performing the notarization of the copies.

I hope this clarifies.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Get Photocopies of all the documents, take the originals as well as photo copies to a Notary. Usually they check the originals and put their seal and signature on the photocopy, the seal should have "Notary #" (identification# of some sort). There would be another seal which must say "Attested True Copy". There are lots of Notaries in Bangalore, usually any lawyer who does paperwork for "property deals" will be a Notary(Not always!). You can get the attestation from them.

Thanks,
BB


----------



## genuineattestation (Mar 26, 2018)

Thank you for the share. You are helping others to grow their knowledge by sharing such a valuable information very helpful

Thanks Again layball:
Genuine Attestation Services


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

aditya001 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got all the relevant certificates for ACS skill assessment, but I am seriously confused to understand about the attestation in Bangalore, India,
> 
> ...


1. Color Xerox copies.
2. Yes, carry your originals but don't get originals attested. ONLY get the attestations on Color Xerox copies.
3. Notary offices (Sub Registrar office).


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

aditya001 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got all the relevant certificates for ACS skill assessment, but I am seriously confused to understand about the attestation in Bangalore, India,
> 
> ...


Go to any of the BDA complexes, they generally have notaries offices there. Koramangala one definitely has few.


----------

